# Problem mit der Wasserpumpe Laing DDC310



## jhnbrg (22. Juni 2018)

Hallo.

In meinem aktuellen Projekt versuche ich meinen Rechner auf WaKü umzustellen. Habe derzeit nur CPU-Kühlung verbaut. Bei der Inbetriebnahme zu Testzwecken kam folgendes Problem zum Vorschein:

Die betroffene Wasserpumpe "Laing DDC310 Complete Edition" weist im Betrieb* (geschlossenen Kreislauf voll mit DP Ultra) extreme Vibrations- und Schleifgeräusche.


Die Ursache(n) dieser Geräusche kann ich leider nicht feststellen. Folgendes habe ich probiert:


1. Pumpe, abmontiert und ohne Deckel, läuft rund und ohne komische Geräusche. Dieses Video dazu:


LAING DDC310 ohne Deckel.mp4 - Google Drive


2. Pumpe wieder zusammengebaut, Deckel darauf und Alphacool Eisdecke darauf. Nicht im Kreislauf und ohne Kühlmittel. Pumpe läuft rund ohne komischer Geräusche. Dieses Video dazu:


Laing DDC310 ohne Kuelmittel.mp4 - Google Drive


3. Pumpe im geschlossenen Kreislauf verbaut und befüllt mit DP Ultra. Extreme Schleif- und Vibrationsgeräusche. Dieses Video dazu:


Laing DDC310 voll im Kreislauf.mp4 - Google Drive


Ich bin völlig ratlos und komme allein nicht weiter. Habe bereits mit Aquatuning telefoniert und ihnen Problem-Beschreibung inkl. Videos geschick. Bisher nix rausgekommen.


----------



## Garlun (22. Juni 2018)

Wie sieht denn der Durchfluss aus? Evtl. blockiert etwas den Durchfluss, sobald Du den Kreislauf schliesst. Die Pumpe kämpft gegen einen Widerstand an. Nur eine Vermutung. Radiator, CPU u. Gpu Kühler, Schläuche frei. Evtl. Ein Knick in einem Schlauch? Überprüft das mal. Die DP Ultraplörre ist eigentlich tadellos und habe darüber noch nicht viel negatives lesen dürfen. Nutze DP in rot und blau selber.


----------



## jhnbrg (22. Juni 2018)

Danke schon mal für die Tipps. Durchfluss ist eigentlich da, ich sehe es an den Schläuchen (durchsichtige). Knicks gibt es keine. CPU- Kühler ist i.O. Ob es an dem Radiator liegt, weiss ich nicht. Ich werde mal morgen alles zerlegen und Stück für Stück püfen.


----------



## Garlun (23. Juni 2018)

Noch ne evtl. blöde Idee. Durchflussrichtung? Alphacool gibt ja Einlass und Auslass vor. Also nicht nur Alphacool auch andere aber ist nur noch eine Idee. Du hast ja wie Du sagst Durchfluss aber ebend einen durch die falsche Flussrichtung behinderten Durchfluss gegen den die Pumpe mit voller Kraft ankämpft.


----------



## jhnbrg (23. Juni 2018)

Die Richtung stimmt, habe mehrfach geprüft. Ich konnte den Fehler inzwischen eingrenzen. Ich habe alles zerlegt und dann CPU-Kühler und Radi einzeln getestet. Übeltäter ist Entweder Pumpe selbst (Lager kaputt?) oder der Pumpen-Aufsatz/Deckel (verstopft?). Habe einen Mini Kreislauf gemacht: Pumpe In mit Pumpe Out verbunden. Video dazu:

Laing DDC310 self closed loop.mp4 - Google Drive


----------



## SpatteL (23. Juni 2018)

Deckel zu fest/zu locker?


----------



## Garlun (23. Juni 2018)

Hihi nehme mor nicht übel, aber hast Du da eine Pumpe oder einen Mixer? Nein Spass bei Seite. Da ist mehr Luft am wirbeln als DP Ultra. Das kann ich mir nun als Ursache vorstellen. Das kleinste bischen Luft in einer Pumpe macht die dollsten Geräusche. Die Luft muss raus. Teste das mal in deinem Minnikreislauf. Die ganzen Blasen da müssen weg.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juni 2018)

Man sieht sehr deutlich was da an Luft wieder zurück gefördert wird und Pumpen machen auch Geräusche wenn Luft drin ist.
Du hast schon ein recht kleiner AGB, das Teil muss beim befüllen bis oben hin voll mit Wasser sein. Am besten ein Schlauchanschluss oben drauf schrauben und den Schlauch mit einem Trichter befüllen und mit Wasser befüllt lassen. Wenn der Loop voll ist das Wasser im Schlauch vorsichtig abkippen und Schlauch wieder abschrauben.

 Bis der ganze Loop voll ist muss der AGB bis oben voll sein!
Mit dem Schlauch dran kannst du das Gehäuse dann auch besser in alle Richtungen kippen damit eingeschlossene Luft ins AGB kann und dein AGB dabei nicht leer läuft und wieder Luft ansaugt.

Deine Pumpe arbeitet unregelmässig wegen dem Luft/Wasser Gemisch und das geht natürlich auch aufs Lager.

Kann es im Video nicht genau sehen, deine Pumpe solltest du z.B. mit einem Shoggy Sandwich entkoppeln.
Dann überträgt sich die Vibration auch nicht aufs Gehäuse und die Pumpe wird viel leiser.


----------



## jhnbrg (23. Juni 2018)

Habe heute wieder alles zusammengesetzt, den Kreislauf entlüftet. 

Werde am Montag wieder mit Aquatuning telefonieren.


----------



## jhnbrg (23. Juni 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Man sieht sehr deutlich was da an Luft wieder zurück gefördert wird und Pumpen machen auch Geräusche wenn Luft drin ist.



Habe gerade den AGB bis zum Rand befüllt und den Rechner lange und ordentlich geschüttelt. Luft gabs keine mehr zum Schluss.



> Bis der ganze Loop voll ist muss der AGB bis oben voll sein!



Ist er jetzt.

Pumpe steht auf dem Shoggy, man sieht es nur nicht.


----------



## Garlun (23. Juni 2018)

Und ist es wie Iicarus und ich sagten die Luft? Was draus geworden ist würde mich schon interessieren.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juni 2018)

Und ist besser geworden?


----------



## jhnbrg (23. Juni 2018)

Leider nein. Gleiche Geräusche wie bisher. Die Vibration der Pumpe ist sehr spürbar, wenn man sie in die Hand nimmt im Betrieb. 

280+360 Radiator Kreislauf komplett entluftet.mp4 - Google Drive

Ganz zu Beginn, als ich mit dem Umbau begann, lief die Pumpe normal ne Zeit lang.. Entweder habe ich sie wegen mangelnder Erfahrung geschrottet oder sie ist von alleine verreckt. Ich kann leider nicht prüfen, ob im Deckel der Pumpe alles heil ist oder nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juni 2018)

Dann wirst du sie reklamieren müssen, scheint dann doch nicht normal zu sein.


----------



## Garlun (24. Juni 2018)

Ja tippe nun auch auf einen Defekt. Wenn Tausch möglich mach es. Ansonsten kann ich Dir die aquastream ultimate empfehlen. Leise ein etwas kleines aber nützliches Display, das die Werte unabhängig eines Pc Bildschirms oder Software anzeigt und eine nützliche Alarmfunktion. Dazu ist sie nicht nur wie erwähnt leise , sondern auch kräftig. Habe 2 bei mir verbaut. Bin sehr zufrieden. Kein Brummen, käckern etc. Mit der Einen wird eine 1080ti versorgt und mit der Anderen ein i7 7820x. Jeweils an einem 560er Radi mit push/Pull Lüfter. Dabei habe ich einen Durchfluss von fast 200l/h. Ist nicht genau der Sensor in der Pumpe. Aber selbst bei 50l weniger wäre das noch Top. Falls Du dich für diese Pumpe entscheiden solltest, dann nimm den original Anschlussadapter, für den Pumpenauslass oben. Nicht diese nachgemachten billigen. Da gibt es gefährliche Probleme. Ein Echtglas AGB aus Borosilikat zum aufstecken auf die Pumpe gibt es auch noch.  Da reicht aber der einfache ohne Nanobeschichtung oder teure Technik.  Ist nur ein Tip und falls Interesse besteht.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2018)

Die aquastream ultimate habe ich bei mir auch verbaut, bin mit Ihr auch sehr zufrieden.
Sie ist nur sehr gross was bei mir aber egal ist da sie nicht sichtbar verbaut ist.

Bei mir läuft das ganze über zwei interne Radiatoren, einem externen Mora und GPU/CPU Kühler.
Habe einen separaten 250ml AGB als Röhre verbaut.

Mein Loop erreicht 65 l/h mit minimaler Drehzahl und mit max. Drehzahl um die 125 l/h.
Habe aber einen externen Durchflusssensor mit verbaut, da der virtuelle nicht so genau ist und zudem noch kostenpflichtig mit freigeschaltet werden muss.
Dazu habe ich mal ein eigenes Thema dazu erstellt gehabt: [Review] Aquastream Ultimate - Pumpe


----------



## Garlun (24. Juni 2018)

Cooles Review Iicarus. Glaube damals sogar dein Rewiew gelesen zu haben. Neben anderen Rewiews. Hat auch dazu beigetragen, das ich mich für diese Pumpe entscheiden hatte. Danke nachträglich noch mal dafür.


----------



## jhnbrg (24. Juni 2018)

Ich danke euch beiden. Ich wollte bei meiner ersten WaKü sparen. Aber nach dem ganzen  hin und her mit der Pumpe und dem AGB, sehe ich ein, dass man an der falschen Stelle sparen kann.

Die aquastream ultimate super ist mit ihren ganzen Features. Ich werde sie mir kaufen. Köntet ihr mir bitte diesen "original Anschlussadapter, für den Pumpenauslass oben" verlinken? Ich bräuchte noch einen kompakten AGB mit Montage an der Wand im Gehäuse.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2018)

Habe bei mir diese drauf:
Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" | Pumpenadapter | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Eheim 1046/48 Ein- und 1250 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" | Pumpenadapter | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Gibt es auch wenn du über AC bestellst.
Aqua Computer Webshop -  Adaptersatz fur 1046 und aquastream auf G1/4 ohne Anschlusse (nur Adapter) 41078


----------



## Garlun (24. Juni 2018)

Was den AGB anbelangt, so ist in meinen Augen dieser der Beste 

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...FjAAegQIARAB&usg=AOvVaw0cTFogkyQgw0oj5nTWYjpz

Ist Echtglas, also thermisch besser, weniger kratzempfindlich und nimmt Farben der Flüssigkeiten kaum oder gar nicht an. Gibt diesen AGB in verschiedenen Varianten. Diese ist die kleinste und einfachste Variante.  Sollte vollkommen ausreichen.

Da Du aber einen zur Wandmontage wolltest, so war ich sehr mit diesem zufrieden

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...FjAAegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw0NCQS5w4U4VPU5Evpv7zLv

Nur kein Glas  sondern Kunststoff und hat in recht kürzer Zeit die Farbe vom Kühlmittel angenommen. Naja zu mindest Ränder sind zu sehen. Hab ihn eingemottet als Reserve.

Ich persönlich würde auf die optisch evtl besser wirkende Wandmontage verzichten und den ersten nehmen. Aber das ist dein Projekt und nicht meines.
Einen Rat trotzdem noch. Wenn Du die Ultimate nimmst, dann entkoppel diese trotzdem. Entweder mit einem Shoggy Sandwich oder ich hab mir das mit Entkopplungsschrauben selber gebastelt. Bei mir brummt nicht mal etwas, ausser es rauscht mal wieder nach Wochen etwas Luft durch eine Pumpe. Mein Setup mit den Radiatoren ist nicht wirklich leicht zu entlüften gewesen und wird wahrscheinlich immer mal wieder etwas Luft auftauchen.


----------



## jhnbrg (24. Juni 2018)

Danke schon mal.

Be mir ist aus Platz- und Montage-Gründen eine getrennte Aufstellung am einfachsten. Die Optik ist mir völlig egal und der PC steht unter dem Tisch (ein Bigtower: Cooler Master Cosmos Pure).

Ist eine Montage der Pumpen-AGB Einheit um 90° nach rechts gedreht an der Wand möglich? Vermutlich nicht, daher muss ich dann wohl den AGB getrennt verbauen. Habe diesen hier gefunden:

Alphacool Eisbecher 150mm Acetal Ausgleichsbehalter | 60mm - M | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Da aber Phobya Balancer 150 black nickel günstiger ist, werde ich dann den nehmen.

PS. Shoggy habe ich und werde damit die Pumpe entkoppeln.


----------



## jhnbrg (24. Juni 2018)

Ich sehe gerade, dass ich mit diesem Adapter die Pumpen-AGB-Einheit stehend auf dem Radi verbauen kann:

Aquacomputer Pumpenhalterung aus Edelstahl zur Befestigung an einem Radiator | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Taugt der Adapter was?


----------



## Garlun (25. Juni 2018)

Alsoooo, die AGB Geschichte haste schon so weit geplant und ist durch. Die Pumpe sollte mit ihren Füssen schon Richtung Boden zeigen stimmt Wenn es geht lass es sein Dinge vor oder hinter den Radiator zu befestigen, ausser entsprechende Lüfter. Es ist immer für den ordentlichen Luftstrom abträglich.  Je mehr Freiraum ein Radiator mit Lüftern hat um so besser kühlt er. Aber da hängen noch viel mehr Faktoren dran. Ein langes Thema.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juni 2018)

Das seitlich verbauen sehe ich so als Problem nicht an, denn meine Pumpe läuft jetzt über ein Jahr auch ohne Probleme in so einer Stellung. Ich sehe da aber ein anderes Problem, denn mit solch einer Halteplatte müsstest du Schrauben mit Gummipuffer verwenden und damit bekommst du die Pumpe nicht so gut entkoppelt als mit einem Shoggy Sandwich.


----------



## Garlun (25. Juni 2018)

Ja die Pumpe kann schon je nach Gehäuse ein ziemliches Weisnichtwohinmonster darstellen Und dann wäre noch der AGB zu verbauen...ja Kopfschmerz lass nach.  Ich hatte genau deshalb die Nase voll und deshalb musste von ThermalTake: The Tower 900 zu mir kommen. Tolles Gehäuse, riesig mit viel Platz und.....immer noch zu wenig Platz in der Theorie für mich. Naja wenn man es perfekt haben möchte hätte ich einen Mora nehmen müssen, aber extern wollte ich nicht. Ich wollte alles in einem Gehäuse und ich denke da gibt es mit meinem Setup rein gar nichts auf dem Markt was da platztechnisch mithalten kann.


----------



## jhnbrg (25. Juni 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das seitlich verbauen sehe ich so als Problem nicht an, denn meine Pumpe läuft jetzt über ein Jahr auch ohne Probleme in so einer Stellung.



Ich werde die Pumpe seitwärts verbauen, nicht am Radi mit der geposteten Halterung. Und den AGB von Phobya an einer anderen Wand im Gehäuse.



> Ich sehe da aber ein anderes Problem, denn mit solch einer Halteplatte müsstest du Schrauben mit Gummipuffer verwenden und damit bekommst du die Pumpe nicht so gut entkoppelt als mit einem Shoggy Sandwich.



Ich werde die Pumpe mit gummierten Schrauben am Shoggy befestigen. Beides ist da.

Mein Gehäuse ist von 2010 und bietet eigentlich nur den Einbau von 2 Lüftern im Deck und 1 unten+hinten. Deswegen musste ich etwas mit Flex und Bohrmaschine nachhelfen. Aus diesem Grund sind die Einbaumöglichkeiten begrenzt.


----------



## Garlun (25. Juni 2018)

Na dann bau auf  ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg. Kannst uns ja mal wenn fertig ein Bild posten. Und wenn Du Probleme hast schreib nur


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juni 2018)

@Garlun
Das mit dem Gehäuse kommt mir bekannt vor... 
Mein Gehäuse ist normalerweise auch nicht klein, aber als ich alles verbaute habe ich zwar alles untergebracht bekommen, aber hätte nichts dagegen gehabt wäre es etwas größer gewesen.

Meine zwei Festplatten mussten dazu auch neben dem Netzteil in den Untergeschoss wandern. 

@jhnbrg 
So ist bei mir die Pumpe und mein Phobya AGB verbaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hochkant hätte ich mit dem Auslass in die Aussparung müssen und das hatte ich anfangs sogar schon bereits so, habe es aber dann abgeändert da es mir nicht gefiel.
Dann wurde die Pumpe auf die Seite gelegt. Um die Pumpe auf die Seite zu verbauen kann der Schlitten abgenommen und an der Seite wieder eingesetzt werden. Die Pumpe hat dazu an allen drei Seiten Führungsschienen.

Nur das Display ist etwas schwer abzulesen wenn man sich nicht gerade neben den Rechner hin legt...


----------



## jhnbrg (25. Juni 2018)

Genauso will ich die Pumpe montieren. Danke für die Fotos und den Tipp mit dem Schlitten. 

Sieht alles schön aufgeräumt aus.

@Garlun: Vielen Dank. Bilder kommen, Fragen sicher auch. 

Ich erwarte die Lieferung am Mittwoch, werde langsam ungeduldig. Mein Rechner liegt schon seit einer Woche in Einzelteilen verteilt und ich habe nur mein Smartphone hier...


----------



## Garlun (25. Juni 2018)

@Iicarus

Ja meine Frau nennt meinen PC liebevoll " Der Kühlschrank "  naja hat schon etwas von einem Kühlschrank stimmt schon. Positiver Nebeneffekt ist, kein Einbrecher nimmt das Teil mit. Pups auf Kensington Schloss oder ähnliches. Netto Gewicht vom Gehäuse ohne Inhalt waren glaube 23 kg. Mit dem Inhalt Schätze so um 50kg jetzt. Ich bekomme das Teil nur mit Hilfe vom Nachbarn runter vom Schreibtisch. Jeder der das Teil haben will muss Herkules sein oder es in Einzelteile zerlegen...hihi... Naja gut die Mobilität hat etwas drunter gelitten, ich geb es zu  ich poste morgen mal ein Bild vom Kühlschrank.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juni 2018)

Bekomme meinen auch nicht hoch, ich sitze im Rollstuhl und da ist er mir zu schwer.
Ich müsste ihn über die Knie hoch rutschen lassen und bei dem Gewicht ist es nicht so ohne und dann habe ich noch das Seitenteil aus echt Glas mit dran.

Mein Mora habe ich mit Schnellverschlüsse dran, so kann ich zumindest die Schläuche zuvor trennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garlun (27. Juni 2018)

Der Mora sieht ja lustig aus. Hast die Heizung im Winter gleich unter dem Schreibtisch  ja wenn ein Mora dann sicher nur mit Schnellkupplungen , auch wenn die etwas
Durchfluss kosten. Und hier noch im Anhang ein paar Bilder meines Arbeitsplatzes.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2018)

Habe mal einen anderen Schreibtisch gehabt und da hatte ich den Mora von innen links am Schreibtisch direkt dran.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da habe ich tatsächlich die ganze Wärme hoch bekommen was unangenehm war.
Habe dann umgestellt auf Füsse.

Sieht bei dir toll aus...


----------



## Garlun (27. Juni 2018)

@Iicarus

Vielen Dank, ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem was ich da zusammengefriemelt habe. Ich möchte nur noch die beiden AGB beleuchten. Kommt als nächstes und abschliessendes. Die beiden Awuastream hab ich so platzieren können, das man die Displays wie durch ein Fenster ablesen kann.
Bei Deinem Mora fällt mir auf, Du hast da wirkl7ch eine Batterie Noctua verbaut. Mir wird schwindelig bei den Lüfterpreisen von Noctua, gibt aber wirklich nichts an deren Quali auszusetzen


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2018)

Die 9 Noctua NF-P12 Lüfter haben mit 187,39 € mehr als der Mora(154,49 €) gekostet... war es mir aber bezüglich der Kühlung und der Lautstärke wert.
Leider hat Nocuta keine 180er Lüfter im Programm, nur 200er und die gab es zu der Zeit als ich meinen kaufe noch nicht, sonst hätte ich den 420er statt den 360er geholt.


----------



## Garlun (27. Juni 2018)

@Iicarus
Ja 120 Propeller sind schon erheblich lauter als 140er. Ist nun mal physikalisch bedingt. Aber das die mehr gekostet haben als dein Mora, Joaa das glaub ich Dir gerne. Hab mich damals schon aufm Popo bei meinen 2 560er UT60 Alphacool Radis gesetzt. 300 Euro ist schon knackig. Ohne Lüfter. Habe jetzt auf jeder Seite 4 Alpenföhn Wingboost2 ( Schrott ) haben zu wenig Druck und jeweils 3 Akasa glaub Viper oder so heissen die verbaut. Die Akasa machen wohl den mit unter den ganzen Lüftern im 140er Normalbereich den höchsten statischen Druck. Sind aber nicht die leisesten. Seither habe ich auch keine Tempprobleme mehr. Ja mit der Kühlung bei vollem OC war wirklich nicht einfach.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2018)

Habe intern 2x F12 auf dem 240er Radiator und 3x A14 auf dem 420er Radiator verbaut.
Zusammen mit den 9x P12 habe ich genug Radiatorenfläche wo ich auch mit niedriger Drehzahl laufen kann.

Im Winter komme ich nicht über 550 U/min aller 14 Lüfter unter Last.
Dabei kann ich eine Wassertemperatur von etwa 30 Grad halten.

Im Sommer komme ich nur bis 650-700 U/min und halte etwa 34°C Wassertemperatur.
Mit diesen Drehzahlen sind alle Lüfter so leise das ich nichts von hören kann.

Mit voller Drehzahl wären sie natürlich auch gut hörbar und laut.
Mit Idle laufen die 9 Lüfter vom Mora nicht mit und die 5 interne nur mit 320 U/min.

Mein Rechner ist daher egal ob Idle oder Last so leise das ich nichts von hören kann. Wenn es absolut leise ist kann ich nur meine zwei Festplatten sehr leise rauschen hören. Aber da bin ich schon dran nach und nach ganz auf SSDs zu setzen. Aber momentan sind sie mir noch zu teuer und da ich kaum was von den zwei HDDs  höre ist es nicht Wert soviel Geld momentan ausgeben zu müssen.

Aber da ich im Wohnzimmer(Wohnküche) sitze und meist immer was im Hintergrund wie Fernseher, Personen die sich Unterhalten oder meine Frau in der Küche ist, höre ich dann auch nichts mehr vom Rechner. Das war mir besonders aus diesem Grund sehr wichtig auf Silent zu setzen, damit ich mit meinen Rechner niemanden störe der vielleicht hinter mir am Fernseher sitzt.


----------



## jhnbrg (27. Juni 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe mal einen anderen Schreibtisch gehabt und da hatte ich den Mora von innen links am Schreibtisch direkt dran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus. Man könnte im Prinzip Mora auch an der rechten Gehäusewand (aus Metall) festschrauben. Auf diese Art wäre es dann eine Einheit.


----------



## jhnbrg (27. Juni 2018)

Garlun schrieb:


> ....ein paar Bilder meines Arbeitsplatzes.


----------



## jhnbrg (27. Juni 2018)

Meine Teile sind immer noch nicht da. "heul"


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2018)

jhnbrg schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Man könnte im Prinzip Mora auch an der rechten Gehäusewand (aus Metall) festschrauben. Auf diese Art wäre es dann eine Einheit.


Ja aber das Gehäuse ist jetzt schon sehr schwer, der Mora ist auch noch nicht leicht, das wäre mir dann viel zu schwer.
Mora wiegt 6KG und dann kommen noch Lüfter, Abdeckung und 1,1 Liter Kühlflüssigkeit dazu. Musst daher mit mindestens 7-8 kg rechen was der in etwa wiegt.



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Meine Teile sind immer noch nicht da. "heul"


Kenne ich, ich habe auch einige Zeit warten müssen und am ende hatte ich nach 3 Monate alles fertig zusammen.
Für den GPU-Kühler hatte ich auf Alphacool 1 Monat gewartet und dann hat sich das noch weiter verzögert. Habe dann einfach die Grafikkarte mit meinem Sohn getauscht da für seine Grafikkarte ein Kühler von EK-WB direkt verfügbar war und ich direkt bestellen konnte. Der Kühler von EK-WB war am ende von der Optik und von der Kühlung besser als der von Alphacool. Hatte ein Zotac 1070 verbaut und mein Sohn eine MSI 1070, daher hat der Tausch nichts ausgemacht.

Meine Wakü hatte ich zunächst mit nur dem 240+420 Radiator verbaut, der Mora kam erst später dazu und war von Anfang an nicht mit eingeplant.
Mein Aquaero 6 LT kam dann auch irgendwann noch dazu, obwohl ich anfangs auf meine Pumpe gesetzt hatte die auch eine Steuerung mit beinhaltet. Wenn das ganze steht und der Finanzielle Aufwand irgendwann sich gelegt hat kommt man irgendwie doch noch auf Gedanken das ganze weiter verbessern zu können und daraus kam es dann dazu das ich doch noch ein AE6 dazu kaufte um meine Lüfter pro Radiator besser steuern zu können. 

Aber mit der Pumpe lief die Steuerung schon bereits sehr gut, das AE6 war daher nicht zwingend notwendig und in diesem Sinn nur eine Luxusentscheidung.


----------



## jhnbrg (27. Juni 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja aber das Gehäuse ist jetzt schon sehr schwer, der Mora ist auch noch nicht leicht, das wäre mir dann viel zu schwer.
> Mora wiegt 6KG und dann kommen noch Lüfter, Abdeckung und 1,1 Liter Kühlflüssigkeit dazu. Musst daher mit mindestens 7-8 kg rechen was der in etwa wiegt.



Bei dem Gewicht macht es natürlich wenig Sinn, vor allem wenn der Rechner selbts um die 20-25kg wiegt.

Ich fange erstmal mit dem Setup 280+360mm an. Wenn ich mit dem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden bin, kommt Update auf Mora nach und nach.

Der i7-8700K@5.0GHz ist ein Hitzkopf, selbst geköpft. Musste wegen der sommerlich hohen Temperaturen die CPU auf 4.7GHz drosseln, da die Lüfter lauter als mein Staubsauger.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2018)

Mit Wakü wird es sicherlich viel besser werden.

Ich war schon mit 240+420 Radiatoren intern gut dran, habe nicht wegen der besseren Kühlung auf dem Mora gesetzt, sondern um noch leiser zu werden.
Denn ohne Mora kam ich etwa auf 35°C Wassertemperatur mit etwae 1200 U/min der 5 Lüfter. Rechner war nicht laut, aber dennoch schon zu hören. Wie bereits geschrieben wollte ich so leise wie möglich werden wegen meiner Familienmietglieder die mit im Wohnzimmer sind.

Erweitern kannst du dein Wakü auch jederzeit.


----------



## jhnbrg (27. Juni 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit Wakü wird es sicherlich viel besser werden.



Das hoffe ich. Mit meinem Monster Luftkühler und 6 Gehäuse-Lüftern war ich bei 75-80°C @4.7GHz. Wäre schön bei 65°C@5.0GHz zu landen.



> Wie bereits geschrieben wollte ich so leise wie möglich werden wegen meiner Familienmietglieder die mit im Wohnzimmer sind.



Ist verständlich.



> Erweitern kannst du dein Wakü auch jederzeit.



Aus diesem Grund habe ich keine AiO gekauft, da längerfristig nur eine Custom beste Ergebnisse liefert.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2018)

Meine CPU nicht nicht so ein Hitzkopf, da nur 4 Kerne und nur 1,200v anliegen.
Im Schnitt liege ich zwischen 38-44°C. Mit Luft lag ich mit einem EKL K2 Monsterkühler bei etwas 48-56°C.

Bei mir hat sich durch die WaKü die Temperatur um etwa 10°C verbessert, aber die war schon unter Luft nicht so hoch.
Das Köpfen hat bei mir auch einiges schon unter Luft was ausgemacht.


----------



## Garlun (27. Juni 2018)

Also der 6700k ist mit einer WaKa leicht zu händeln stimmt. Trotz der Intelpampe unter dem IHS. Meinen alten 6700k mit ner 1060 nutzt meine Tochter. Da ist meine alte 120er AIO drauf. Reicht aus. Bei Deinem 8700k da sieht die Sache anders aus. 6 Kerne heizen deutlich mehr und dann noch die Grütze unter dem IHS macht ein richtiges OC ziemlich frustrierend. Da braucht man schon eine gute WaKü, die aber ohne Köpfen und die Pampe gegen Liquid Metal zu tauschen auch an seine Grenzen kommt. Ist natürlich alles relativ, je nachdem mit welchem Grad an OC man sich zufrieden gibt. Da mein 7820x nicht nur ei  Strommonster ist mit 140W TDP hab ich sofort geköpft und den Brei runter gewischt.  Hab's geschafft alle 8 Kerne stabil auf 4,8 Ghz  zu bringen. Wassertemp bei ca. 35 Grad im Sommer. Max CPU Temp bei ca. 60 Grad. Das wäre ohne Köpfen und Flüssigmetall und grossem Radi undenkbar gewesen. Da ich aber gerne alles Max OC habe, so bin ich auch nicht unbedingt die Referenz für alle. Wie gesagt ein Anderer ist vollkommen mit weniger glücklich und das bischen mehr Leistung vom OC zum Max OC ist sicher nicht der Brüller. Aber ich brauch das und macht mir Spass.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2018)

Bei mir reicht es momentan mit nur 4,5 Ghz, habe aber auch ein Profil schon mit 4,7 Ghz bereit falls ich doch etwas mehr Leistung brauche.
Dann werde ich bei 1,320v liegen was noch gut laufen wird.


----------



## Garlun (27. Juni 2018)

Klar reichen 4.5 Ghz aus. Der 6700k meiner Tochter läuft auch mit 4.5 und da läuft alles gut. Sicher nicht alles in Ultra Mega Settings, aber es läuft. Du hattest deinen 6700k ja geköpft da kann ich mir die 4.7 bei 1.32 vorstellen. Glaub der8auber hat 1.35v als 24/7 Setting als unbedenklich angegeben. Ich geh da auch voll mit, so lange die Kühlung das bewältigt. Also mein 7820x läuft mit seinen 4.8 und glaub hatte -11 AVX Offset mit 1.245 stabil. Die Temps sind gut. Bei 4.9 ist er mir bei 1.30 bereits abgeschmiert und die Temps kaum vertretbar. Da weis ich, entweder der Chip will keine 4.9 oder ich müsste die Spannung noch mehr erhöhen, was nicht mehr weg zu kühlen ist. Möglich wäre sicher noch mehr denke ich. Die loadline auf Max usw. Aber die 100mhz neee das ist dann selbst für mich unnötiger Verschleiß. 
Der Cache ging gut zu übertakten auf 3200 und genau der ist auch der Pferdefuss bei Skylake x mit seinem Mesh anstatt Ringbus.


----------



## jhnbrg (28. Juni 2018)

Bei meinem i7-8700K habe ich nicht das beste Exemplar erwischt. Der braucht schön viel an Saft. Bis 1.4V völlig unbedenklich laut der8auer. Mit Luftkühler sehr grenzwertig, da bei Spielen wie AC:Origins mit max Settings die Temperatur in die Höhe schießt. Sweet spot ist bei mir 4.9GHz@1.34V. Für 5.1GHz brauche ich schon 1.46V. 5.2GHz packt er nicht mehr. Bin gespannt, was unter Wasser möglich ist.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2018)

Mit 24/7 würde ich nicht über 1,350v gehen, auch wenn die 1,400v noch gehen ist der Verschleiss der durch die Spannung höher ist als mit der Temperatur nicht ganz ohne.

Für kurze Tests können solche Spannungen verwendet werden, aber im Dauerbetrieb macht es normal kein Mehrwert. Denn es macht normal kein Unterschied ob 5GHz oder nur 4,8 GHz anliegen. Meist geht es nur ums Ego 5 GHz haben zu müssen. Bei mir laufen 4,9 Ghz auch nur mit 1,400v und diese nutze ich nur wenn ich mal ein Benchmark machen möchte.

Bedenken musst du auch das wenn du 1,400v unter Last erreichst das die vDroops im Lastwechsel viel höher sein werden.
Hinzu kommen noch die kurzen vDroops die nicht angezeigt werden die noch viel höher sein werden, was die CPU mit der Zeit schädigen wird.


----------



## jhnbrg (28. Juni 2018)

Für 24/7 gehe ich nicht über 4.9GHz und 1.35V. 5.0GHz brauche ich bei bestimmten Anwendungen.

Die Teile sind da, Pumpe+AGB eingebaut. Habe allerdings Probleme beim Befüllen. Die Pumpe hält keine konstante Drehzahl/Druck und schafft es nicht den Kühlmittel über den Kreislauf zu schieben. Es hört sich so an, als ob die Spannung nicht konstant anliegt und es zu Unterbrechungen kommt. Habe an 2 Netzteilen probiert, in den beiden Fällen das gleiche Ergebnis. Muss ich da etwas spezielles beachten? Hier das Video dazu:

Aquastream Ultimate.mp4 - Google Drive


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2018)

Hast du das Entlüftungsprogramm gestartet? Das darf beim befüllen noch nicht aktiv sein.
Gehe ins Menü und stelle die Pumpe auf max. Drehzahl. 

Die Pumpe müsste es schaffen den Loop mit voller Drehzahl zu befüllen.
Mach mal Bilder von deinem Loop ohne das ganze Zewa, glaube da gesehen zu haben das dein Loop falsch verschlaucht war.
Kann es aber auf dem Video nicht genau sehen.

Soweit ich richtig gesehen habe geht dein Auslass in den AGB und dort verliert sich der Druck.
Richtig sollte sein... AGB => Pumpe... Pumpe Einlass beachten! Also vorne nicht der Anschluss an der Seite, denn das ist der Auslass.

Dann Pumpe Auslass(Seitlicher Anschluss) entweder zum CPU-Kühler oder zum Radiator.
Was du nehmen möchtest ist dir überlassen. Normal immer den kürzeren Weg nehmen und ggf. so das es auch mit der Optik passt.
Dann von Radiator oder CPU-Kühler... je nachdem wie du es am ende verbunden hast wieder zum AGB.

Dein Ablasshahn mit T-Stück würde ich direkt an den Ein- oder Auslass der Pumpe machen, denn das wäre dann der tiefste Punkt.
Meinen habe ich direkt am Einlass dran.


----------



## jhnbrg (28. Juni 2018)

Danke für die Tipps. Ich melde mich später. Muss gleich weg, etwas erledigen. Du hast aber Recht, die Verbindungen sind falsch. 

Bis später.


----------



## Garlun (28. Juni 2018)

Jo auch gerade gesehen, Auslass definitiv falsch am AGB Wenn Du das geändert hast Geht es sicher. Immer schön nachfüllen dann, nicht die Pumpe trocken laufen lassen. Ja also 1.40v sind sicher zu viel für den Alltag und Iicarus hat recht bringt ausser dem Ego nichts. Ja dann gratuliere zu der guten Wahl


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2018)

Das Entlüftungsprogramm ist standardmässig wenn die Pumpe eingeschaltet wird nicht aktiv.

Das kannst du verwenden wenn alles befüllt ist und du mit voller Drehzahl auch schon den Rechner in allen Richtungen etwas gekippt hast.
Das Entlüftungsprogramm lässt die Pumpe immer wieder mit voller Drehzahl laufen und dann wieder bis zum stillstand kurz stoppen. Dadurch sollen sich Luftblasen zu einer grossen Sammeln und besser heraus getrieben werden. Die Erfahrung bei mir hat aber gezeigt das die volle Drehzahl und immer wieder kippen des Gehäuse mehr bewirkt und die Luft auch schneller draussen ist.

Das Entlüftungsprogramm kann du später jeder Zeit nebenher laufen lassen, das durchläuft ehe eine bestimmte Zeit und geht dann auf die letzte vorbestimmte Drehzahl dann zurück.
Da die Pumpe neu ist wird sie normalerweise schon mit voller Drehzahl nach dem Einschalten laufen. Kannst aber im Menü dennoch prüfen ob es so ist.

Zum einstellen gibt es da normal AUTO. hier wird die max. mögliche Drehzahl versucht zu erreichen und dann Drehzahlvorgabe. Damit kannst du eine bestimmte Drehzahl vorbestimmen. Kannst daher auch hier auf volle Drehzahl setzen. Später reicht es aus wenn du sie auf minimale setzt, da sie damit noch 3000 U/min erreichen sollte. Bei mir habe ich dann immer noch 65 l/h was vollkommen ausreicht und die Pumpe so leise ist das ich sie nicht raus hören kann.

Wenn du irgendwann die Drehzahl herunter gesetzt hast wird diese auch wenn du mal was umbaust und die Pumpe nur an die Spannung anschliesst weiterhin übernehmen. Denn die Einstellungen werden nicht in der Software gespeichert sondern in der Pumpe. Ich hatte mal was umgebaut und beim einschalten war die Pumpe noch auf minimale Drehzahl gesetzt. Konnte sie natürlich dann übers Display auf volle Drehzahl setzen.


----------



## jhnbrg (29. Juni 2018)

Bin erst jetzt dazu gekommen was zu schreiben. Werde mir morgen durchlesen, was ihr geschrieben habt. 

Kurzes Update, was den Einbau und Befüllen betrifft.

Habe so alles verbunden: AGB => Pumpe => CPU => 360er Radi => GraKa => 280er Radi => AGB

Zu Testzwecken habe ich den Kreislauf mit destilliertem Wasser befüllt und dann entlüftet. Hab knapp 20 min laufen lassen. Sieht soweit gut aus. Werde morgen in aller Ruhe alles prüfen und den Rechner endlich zusammenbauen.


----------



## Garlun (29. Juni 2018)

Supi freut mich.   nun musst Du wenn Du den dann mit AC Ultra befüllt hast noch versuchen die ganze Luft da raus zu bekommen. Wird evtl. Wochen dauern, nicht wundern, das immer mal wieder etwas Luft auftaucht. Musst nur immer mal etwas rütteln. Am schwersten sind die Radis immer zu entlüften. Da verstecken sich dje meisten Blasen. Aber das wird schon.


----------



## jhnbrg (29. Juni 2018)

PC endlich betriebsbereit. Mache erste Tests und probiere alle möglichen Einstellungen.

Das Innere, wird kein Schönheitspreis gewinnen. Case bleibt unter dem Tisch und ohne Sichtfenster.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dachte, jetzt kann ich endlich entspannen. Nix da, neues Problem. 

Der  GPU Kühler soll zu meiner GTX1080 passen, mehrmals nachgeschaut. 

Hier der Link: Alphacool NexXxoS GPX

Tjo, stimmt doch nicht. Die Kupferplatte des Kühlers hat Null Kontakt zum Chip. Musste mehrmals alles auseinander nehmen und zusammen schrauben. Kein Erfolg, kein Kontakt zur Kupferplatte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Musste mein Loop wieder trennen und die GraKa rauswerfen. Habe sie wieder in Werkszustand (Luft) versetzt. Und wieder steht eine Reklamation bei Aquatuning an.


PS. Erste Tests mit prime95 26.6 mit 4.9GHz@1.35V: max Temp liegt bei 70°C. Muss Lüftergeschwindigkeit und Pumpendrehzahl variiren und schauen, was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2018)

Temperaturen sind für Prime95 sehr gut, unter reale Bedingungen werden sie nicht ganz so hoch gehen.
Das mit dem Kühler ist natürlich ärgerlich, sonst sieht der Rest ganz gut aus.

Freut mich das es nun zumindest mit dem Rest gut geklappt hat.


----------



## Garlun (29. Juni 2018)

Jo die Werte sind gut. Da kann man mit arbeiten. Das mit dem GPU Kühler ist komisch. Also die Bohrungen der Löcher bei den verschiedenen Herstellern und such die Anordnungen der diversen Chips, Spannungswandler etc ist unterschiedlich. Aber die Gpu' s Sind alle baugleich und dachte haben damit auch alle den selben Abstand vom PCB zum Kühler. Bist Du Dir da ganz ganz sicher? Ich kann mir das nicht so recht vorstellen das die Kupferplatte keinen Kontakt zur GPU bekommt wenn der Rest alles passt.


----------



## jhnbrg (29. Juni 2018)

Garlun schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir da ganz ganz sicher? Ich kann mir das nicht so recht vorstellen das die Kupferplatte keinen Kontakt zur GPU bekommt wenn der Rest alles passt.



Ich bin mir zu 200% sicher. Ich habe nach dem Ersten Einbau im Loop und Inbetriebnahme GPU Temp von 98°C beim Abspielen von einem Video-Clip. Bin fast vom Stuhl runtergefallen. Im Leerlauf hatte ich 65°C. Habe den Kühlblock wieder zerlegt und gesehen, dass nur die Wärmeleitpads Druckstellen vom Kontakt zum Block haben. Die WLP hat nicht mal die Kupferplatte berührt. Habe darauf hin gesehen, dass diese Kupferplatte nicht zu 100% eben ist, eine Ecke stand mehr ab als andere. Diese Kupferplatte abmontiert, mehrere Male gedreht um eine ebene Fläche zu bekommen. Dickere Schicht WLP auf den Chip geschmiert. Alles zusammen gesetzt und alle Schrauben auf Anschlag zugedreht, mehr ging nicht. Wieder getestet. Das gleiche Ergebnis. Kupferplatte hat keinen Kontakt zum Chip, WLP nicht mal ein bißchen auf die Kupferplatte gelangt. 

Die Serien Nummer meiner GraKa stimmt überein mit der Serien Nummer von Alphacool NexXxoS GPX: 80NSJ6DHL4EK

Habe auch den HWConfig - German benutzt, um sicher zu gehen.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2018)

Da braucht nur ein Bauteil etwas höher zu sein das es anschlägt und schon bekommst du den Kühler nicht mehr richtig drauf.
Aber auf den Bilder kann ich auch nichts erkennen wieso es nicht passt.

Leider gibt es für deine Grafikkarten keinen anderen Hersteller der ein Kühler dazu mit anbietet. Aber frage mal auf Alphacool nach, die wollten mir mal ein Kühler verkaufen wo nicht 100% sicher stand das der auch richtig drauf passt, da das PCB in der Zwischenzeit vom Hersteller meiner Grafikkarte etwas umgeändert wurde. Sie machten mir aber den Vorschlag das wenn es nicht passen sollte ich Grafikkarte und Kühler einsenden könnte und sie mir den Kühler passend drauf machen würden.

Hat sich nur am ende erledigt, da der Kühler lange Zeit nicht lieferbar war und ich am ende die Grafikkarte von meinem Sohn nahm wo ich von EK-WB ein Kühlblock direkt bekommen konnte.


----------



## jhnbrg (29. Juni 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Leider gibt es für deine Grafikkarten keinen anderen Hersteller der ein Kühler dazu mit anbietet.



Es gibt noch einen, allerdings aus China. Ist im Gegensatz zu Alphacool ein Full Cover Water Cooling Block. PCB passt zu 100%. Kostenpunkt mit Versand+Zoll: ca.120€

 Bykski VGA Full Cover Water Cooling Block 



> Aber frage mal auf Alphacool nach, die wollten mir mal ein Kühler verkaufen wo nicht 100% sicher stand das der auch richtig drauf passt, da das PCB in der Zwischenzeit vom Hersteller meiner Grafikkarte etwas umgeändert wurde. Sie machten mir aber den Vorschlag das wenn es nicht passen sollte ich Grafikkarte und Kühler einsenden könnte und sie mir den Kühler passend drauf machen würden.



Zuerst muss ich klären, warum der Alphacool NexXxoS GPX nicht passt.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2018)

Das ist klar, musst ja abklären wieso es nicht passt.


----------



## Garlun (30. Juni 2018)

Ich hab mal ein YouTube Video gesehen mit so einem Chinakühler. Der soll da echt gut gewesen sein. Aber viel Infos wirst da bestimmt nicht bekommen. Noname aus China hat keine Lobby da musst wirklich am Ende das Testopfer spielen. Was viel wichtiger bei so nem Chinakühler ist, ist der Kupfer oder Alu oder enthält der Alubestandteile. Dann würde ich persönlich ganz sicher die Finger von lassen. Was den jetzigen Kühler anbelangt, so gibt es wirklich nur 2 Möglichkeiten. Die 1. wäre Produktionsfehler und die 2. es hat sich wirklich etwas am PCB Layout geändert. Wenn Du schon schreibst die Kupferplatte ist nicht plan bzw. schief, so ist die erste Möglichkeit für mich am wahrscheinlichsten. Ich würde Karte samt Kühler zu den Jungs schicken, was mich natürlich tierisch annerven würde so lange zu warten, denn die iGpu kannst ausser zum surfen im Net zu nichts gebrauchen.


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Juni 2018)

Bykski ist bombe und wertiger also mancher Retailkram den man hier so im Handel findet


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Juni 2018)

jhnbrg schrieb:


> Es gibt noch einen, allerdings aus China. Ist im Gegensatz zu Alphacool ein Full Cover Water Cooling Block. PCB passt zu 100%. Kostenpunkt mit Versand+Zoll: ca.120€
> 
> Bykski VGA Full Cover Water Cooling Block
> 
> ...



Für Bykski brauchts keinen Zoll:

EZModding.com


----------



## Garlun (30. Juni 2018)

Da steht in der Anzeige Kupfer ja. Weis denn wer, ob die Anschlüsse auch aus Kupfer oder Messing sind? Das das Ding gut ist will ich hier nicht in Frage stellen nur die Alu Kupfer Geschichte an der Stelle kritischer hinterfragen. Wenn die auch nicht aus Alu sind, gibt es wirklich keinerlei Gründe das nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Juni 2018)

Steht doch da, Messing.



> Anschluss für 10×16 PVC-Schlauch Material: Messing Gewinde: G1/4 Farbe: Chrom


----------



## Garlun (30. Juni 2018)

@ Lios Nudin
Sorry nicht gesehen stimmt. Jo dann zugreifen. Keine Mischmetalle, was soll da schief gehen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Juni 2018)

Die haben seit dem Start der Vetriebsplattform Mitte April das Angebot schon gut ausgebaut. Zu Beginn waren nur eine handvoll Anschlüsse verfügbar .

Die 3€ für die geraden bzw. 3,40€ für 90° 16/10er Softube Schraubanschlüsse sind eine Ansage. Die werden von der bekannte Konkurrenz hierzulande ja auch nur in Asien günstig produziert und teurer verkauft.  Schade, dass die Bykski GPU Kühler für Platinen im Eigendesign nur vernickelt produziert werden.


----------



## Garlun (30. Juni 2018)

@ Lios Nudin 

Schön das es jemanden gibt der auch zu  einem Chinakühler was an Erfahrung zu schreiben hat. Klar heute lassen die fast alle in Asien produzieren. Selbst bei made in Germany kann man nicht drauf vertrauen. Teile kommen aus Asien und hier werden die nur zusammen gebastelt. Fertig ist Made in Germany. Es gibt aber auch leider bei den billigen Asiadingern wirklich noch viele Sachen wo man ganz genau hinsehen sollte. Denn viele denken ich mach aus billig noch billiger und mach im Westen fetten Reibach damit. Aber die Asiaten lernen schnell und die Quali die mittlerweile abgeliefert wird ist oft nicht besser schlechter als die von den grossen Firmen in Auftrag gegebenen Artikeln.


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Juni 2018)

Nicht falsch verstehen. Hersteller wie Aquacomputer, Anfitec oder Watercool bleiben für mich persönlich weiterhin die erste Anlaufstelle. Watercool möchte z.B. auch in Zukunft selber Anschlüsse in Deutschland herstellen, was ich im hart umkämpften Wakü Markt auch unterstützen werde. Bestimmte Teile wie z.B. mein verchromter D5 Messingdeckel oder mein verchromter Dual DDC Messingdeckel gibt es aber nur als Import aus Asien, worauf ich dann auch gerne zurückgreife. Und wenn die genannten Anschlüsse bislang sowieso alle in Chinatown produziert werden, bediene ich mich eben beim günstigsten Angebot.
Bykski ist in Asien auch eine große Nummer.


----------



## jhnbrg (30. Juni 2018)

@Narbennarr
@Lios Nudin

Danke euch beiden für die Infos bzgl Bykski. Habe mir den Kühler vorbestellt, wird ca. am 29.08.2018 geliefert. Kostenpunkt: 90.48€ 
Ist sehr günstig für einen full cover water block.

@IICARUS
@Garlun

Euch beiden auch vielen Dank für die kompetente Unterstützung und Hilfe bei der Fehlersuche.

Ich habe beschlossen den nicht passenden "Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 M11 - mit Backplate" zu behalten. Wenn ich irgendwann mal ein GPU Upgrade mache, kann ich die Kühler-Einheit mit Kupferplatte und Anschlüssen übernehmen und muss nur den Kühlerblock und die Backplatte passend zum neuen Modell kaufen. Das war auch der Entscheidungsgrund bei dem Kauf dieses Kühlers.

Als nächstes muss ich mich mit der Pumpe und der Regelung der Lüfter auseinandersetzen. Habe die vorübergehend an meine alte LC-Power LC-CFC-2 angeschlossen:

LC-Power LC-CFC-2, Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 6-Kanal


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Juli 2018)

Hast du den Kühler hier bestellt? Da der Shop seinen Standort im Inland hat, gibt es wie oben schon erwähnt keine Zollgebühren und Versandkosten.

N-GY1080BK-X Vorbestellung

Wenn die alte Steuerung ersetzt werden soll, könnte für dich die neue Aquacomputer Quadro für 40€ interessant sein.

NEU: QUADRO und RGBpx Splitty4 - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum

Noch wichtig zu wissen: 





> Nein, das sind reine PWM Ausgänge. Normale Lüfter kann man damit nur An/Aus Schalten (0%/100%).



NEU: QUADRO und RGBpx Splitty4 - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum


Was dich erwartet:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qDPND5ZlKlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juli 2018)

Er hat die Aquastream Ultimate, damit kann er schon gut die Lüfter steuern.
Natürlich kann er nur alle gemeinsam nur über einen Anschluss regeln lassen.

In meinem Fall hatte ich mir auch nachträglich ein AE6 LT geholt, daher wäre das QUADRO eine sehr gute und günstigere Lösung falls pro Radiatoren wie bei mir geregelt werden soll.
Seine alte Steuerung muss er dazu normal gar nicht verwenden, zumindest nicht für die Lüfter der Radiatoren.

@jhnbrg
Die Pumpe hat auch intern ein Temperatursensor verbaut, kannst daher auch nach Wassertemperatur regeln lassen.
Habe bei mir nur festgestellt das die Temperatur von der Pumpe aus etwa 1°C höher liegt als mein extern verbauter Temperatursensor.
Ist aber egal, denn ob jetzt die Temperatur 1°C höher angezeigt wird spielt normal keine Rolle. Mit der Software kannst du aber auch diesen Temperaturunterschied ausgleichen.

Bei der Aquastream Ultimate muss aber das Regelpaket kostenpflichtig freigeschaltet werden damit alle Regelungen genutzt werden können.
Hatte ich bei mir direkt gemacht daher kann ich dir gar nicht sagen was ohne Freischaltung möglich ist. Mir ist nicht mehr genau bekannt wie viel das gekostet hatte, glaube irgendwas zwischen 10 und 15 Euro nur dann kannst du tatsächlich schon das neue QUADRO kaufen, da die Differenz nicht mehr hoch ist. 

Beim QUADRO  ist mir solch eine Freischaltung nicht bekannt und beim AE6 LT was ich habe musste auch nichts freigeschaltet werden.
Den Temperaturwert aus der Pumpe wirst du damit auch noch nutzen können nur muss dann wahrscheinlich die Pumpe mit dem QUADRO mittels Aquabus mit verbunden werden.
Dann können auch auf bestimmte Daten und Messwerte der Pumpe zugegriffen werden und weiterhin nach Wassertemperatur die Lüfter regeln zu lassen.


----------



## jhnbrg (1. Juli 2018)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Hast du den Kühler hier bestellt? Da der Shop seinen Standort im Inland hat, gibt es wie oben schon erwähnt keine Zollgebühren und Versandkosten.


Ja, ich habe den Kühler über EZModding.com vorbestellt, wie du es weiter oben vorgeschlagen hast.



> Wenn die alte Steuerung ersetzt werden soll, könnte für dich die neue Aquacomputer Quadro für 40€ interessant sein.



Die Aquacomputer Quadro habe ich selber schon entdeckt und denke, dass sie eine gute und günstige Alternative zu  aquaero 6 LT bietet.


----------



## jhnbrg (1. Juli 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Er hat die Aquastream Ultimate, damit kann er schon gut die Lüfter steuern.
> Natürlich kann er nur alle gemeinsam nur über einen Anschluss regeln lassen.



Ich habe zwei unterschiedliche Lüfter-Marken/Modelle zu regeln. Daher passt Quadro ganz gut für diesen Fall.



> In meinem Fall hatte ich mir auch nachträglich ein AE6 LT geholt, daher wäre das QUADRO eine sehr gute und günstigere Lösung falls pro Radiatoren wie bei mir geregelt werden soll.
> Seine alte Steuerung muss er dazu normal gar nicht verwenden, zumindest nicht für die Lüfter der Radiatoren.



Ich habe an meinem 360er Radi aktuell meine alte Lüfter mit 3-Pol angeschlossen, da ich noch nicht sicher war, welche PWM-Lüfter ich kaufen soll. Daher regel ich sie über meine alte Steuerung.



> Bei der Aquastream Ultimate muss aber das Regelpaket kostenpflichtig freigeschaltet werden damit alle Regelungen genutzt werden können.
> Hatte ich bei mir direkt gemacht daher kann ich dir gar nicht sagen was ohne Freischaltung möglich ist. Mir ist nicht mehr genau bekannt wie viel das gekostet hatte, glaube irgendwas zwischen 10 und 15 Euro nur dann kannst du tatsächlich schon das neue QUADRO kaufen, da die Differenz nicht mehr hoch ist.



Ich habe aktuell die letzte Version von Aquasuite 2017-3-2 installiert. Nach 48 Stunden werden werden kostenpflichtige Features deaktiviert. Dann sehe ich genau, was verfügbar bleibt und was ich benötige. Upgrade kostet 14,99€ auf aquasuite Lizenz 2019 (habe aquasuite Lizenz 2018).



> Den Temperaturwert aus der Pumpe wirst du damit auch noch nutzen können nur muss dann wahrscheinlich die Pumpe mit dem QUADRO mittels Aquabus mit verbunden werden.
> Dann können auch auf bestimmte Daten und Messwerte der Pumpe zugegriffen werden und weiterhin nach Wassertemperatur die Lüfter regeln zu lassen.



Genau, Quadro muss ich dann über Aquabus mit der Pumpe verbinden.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juli 2018)

Du machst es schon richtig... 

Morgen kommt eine neue Version (2018) der Aquasuite raus.
So ziemlich alle Geräte bekommen dann auch ein Firmware.

Sofern du schon einige Einstellungen getätigt hast solltest du diese auf deinem Rechner sichern.
Denke auch an deine Übersichtsseiten. Denn mit der Firmware was auch für die Ultimate raus kommen wird wird die Pumpe auf Werkseinstellung gesetzt.

Bei mir war es bezüglich der Unterschiedlichen Lüfter auch so, denn ich habe auf einem Radiator die Nocuta F12 drauf, auf einem anderem die A14 und auf dem Mora die P12.
Sind zwar alle vom selbem Hersteller und auch alle PWM Lüfter, aber dennoch haben alle unterschiedliche max. Drehzahlen.

Mit der Pumpe und dem Aquaero kann ich nicht nur per PWM regeln, sondern auch per Spannung.
Es können daher auch 3-Pin Lüfter dran betrieben werden.
Beim Quadro soll Angeblich nur PWM gehen, aber da würde ich mal beim Hersteller nochmal nachfragen da ich mir dies nicht so ganz vorstellen kann.

Habe zum Quadro noch kein Benutzerhandbuch finden können um nachschauen zu können.


----------



## jhnbrg (1. Juli 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Morgen kommt eine neue Version (2018) der Aquasuite raus.
> So ziemlich alle Geräte bekommen dann auch ein Firmware.



Habe erst heute neue Firmware raufgespielt. Schau morgen nochmal nach, ob neuere Version kommt.



> Sofern du schon einige Einstellungen getätigt hast solltest du diese auf deinem Rechner sichern.
> Denke auch an deine Übersichtsseiten. Denn mit der Firmware was auch für die Ultimate raus kommen wird wird die Pumpe auf Werkseinstellung gesetzt.



Habe noch gar nix in diese Richtung gemacht, bin noch nicht dazu gekommen.



> Mit der Pumpe und dem Aquaero kann ich nicht nur per PWM regeln, sondern auch per Spannung.
> Es können daher auch 3-Pin Lüfter dran betrieben werden.



Das wusste ich noch gar nicht. Danke für den Tipp! 



> Beim Quadro soll Angeblich nur PWM gehen, aber da würde ich mal beim Hersteller nochmal nachfragen da ich mir dies nicht so ganz vorstellen kann.
> Habe zum Quadro noch kein Benutzerhandbuch finden können um nachschauen zu können.



Es ist tatsächlich so, dass nur PWM geht.

Ein Problem sehe ich gerade in Verbindung mit Pumpe und Quadro. Pumpe hat 3-Pin-Aquabus-Anschluss. Quadro hat hingegen 4-Pin-Aquabus-Anschluss. Aquabus-Kabel 3-Pin auf 4-Pin finde ich niergendwo. Nur 4-Pin auf 4-Pin.

PS. Das Problem habe ich selber gelöst. Quadro wird über USB am Mainboard angeschlossen und nicht an die Pumpe via Aquabus. Aquabus-Verbindung vom Quadro ist ausschliesslich zum Verbinden mit Aquaero gedacht.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juli 2018)

> Hinweis: Die Anschlüsse sind auch zu dreipoligen aquabus-Geräten kompatibel.
> Der zusätzliche Pin 4 dient der Stromversorgung von vierpoligen aquabus-Geräten.


Quelle: https://aquacomputer.de/tl_files/aquacomputer/downloads/manuals/aquaero_5_6_de_2014_04_14.pdf

Müsste daher auch gehen, habe ich bei mir so angeschlossen.
Bei mir ist der AE6 und auch die Pumpe per USB angeschlossen und normalerweise muss keine Verbindung per Aquabus vorhanden sein.
Nur hatte ich bei mir den Drehzahlmesser und mein ersten Temperatursensor mit an die Pumpe dran und um alles nicht neu verkabeln zu müssen habe ich nach dem Einbau des AE6 einfach den Aquabus verwendet um an die Messdaten weiterhin dran kommen zu können. An die Messdaten musste ich z.Teil dran kommen um weiterhin danach regeln zu können.

In deinem Fall wäre es nur wegen dem Temperatursensor aus der Pumpe wichtig damit du die Lüfter die über dem Quadro angeschlossen sind nach der Temperaturausgabe der Pumpe geregelt werden können. Ohne den Aquabus kannst du auf diesen Temperatursensor vom Quadro aus nicht dran kommen. Oder du müsstest dir einen externen Temperatursensor mit im Loop verbauen und direkt an das Quadro  anschließen, dann brauchst du keine Aquabus Verbindung.

EDIT:

Habe soeben auf Version 2018 die Aquasuite aktualisiert, erst dann wurde mir die neue Firmeware der Ultimate und vom Aquaero 6 angezeigt.
Du musst im Prinzip das die Setup Datei die du dir herunter geladen hattest erneut starten um dann wird angezeigt das eine neue Softwareversion vorhanden ist.
Oder neu herunter laden: Aqua Computer Homepage - Software


----------



## jhnbrg (2. Juli 2018)

> In deinem Fall wäre es nur wegen dem Temperatursensor aus der Pumpe wichtig damit du die Lüfter die über dem Quadro angeschlossen sind nach der Temperaturausgabe der Pumpe geregelt werden können. Ohne den Aquabus kannst du auf diesen Temperatursensor vom Quadro aus nicht dran kommen. Oder du müsstest dir einen externen Temperatursensor mit im Loop verbauen und direkt an das Quadro  anschließen, dann brauchst du keine Aquabus Verbindung.



Mein Ziel ist es, wie du sagst, die Lüfter über Wassertemp zu regeln. Laut Bedienungsanleitung deiner AE6 soll dieses Y-Kabel (Art.Nummer:53124 ) zu der Pumpe passen. Aber der Platz für den Aquabuss-Stecker an der Pumpe ist sehr eng. Passt da wirklich der 4-Pin-Stecker rein?

Aqua Computer Webshop -  aquabus Y-Kabel 4-polig 53124

Oder würde dieses Kabel gehen?

Aqua Computer Webshop -  aquabus-Kabel 4-polig 53122



> Müsste daher auch gehen, habe ich bei mir so angeschlossen.


Mit welchem Kabel hast du deine AE6 an die Pumpe angeschlossen?


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juli 2018)

Du bekommst an der Pumpe kein 4-Pin drauf, bei mir ist ein 3-Pin drauf und auf dem AE6 bleibt ein Pin frei.

Der Anschluss vom Quadro sieht so aus als da ein anderer Kabel oder Adapter dran muss.
Da  der Quadro noch sehr neu ist und er mir selbst noch nicht genau bekannt ist empfehle ich dir diese Frage bezüglich des Anschluss direkt bei Hersteller im Forum zu machen, denn die kennen Ihre Produkte besser und können dir genau sagen was und wie du es anschliessen musst.
Startseite - Aqua Computer Forum

Bei mir geht einfach ein 3-Pin Aquabus Kabel von der Pumpe zum Aquaero.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von der Pumpe habe ich jetzt kein Bild mit eingefügt da es dort durch die ganzen Kabeln davor auf dem Bild ehe nichts zu sehen ist.

Hier geht es direkt zum Thema dazu, kannst dort mal fragen oder dich mal einlesen, vielleicht wurde es dort schon behandelt.
NEU: QUADRO und RGBpx Splitty4 - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## jhnbrg (2. Juli 2018)

Alles klar. Danke dir.

PS. Habe dort im Forum die Frage gestellt. Mal sehen, was kommt.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juli 2018)

Das ist gut, denn ich habe solch ein Kabel bei mir dran: Aqua Computer Webshop -  aquabus / Tachosignalkabel 3-polig 93111
Der letzte Pin auf dem AE6 wird nicht benötigt, daher kann der frei bleiben.

Leider bekomme ich zum neuen Quadro keine Infos was da an Zubehör mit dabei ist.

*EDIT...*

Laut AC Forum ist der Quardo kein Mastergerät wie das Aquaero und somit kann der nicht mit der Pumpe verbunden werden.
Das geht nur wenn ein Aquaero wie in meinem Fall verbaut ist.

Dir bleibt daher nur übrig dir ein Temperatursensor für dein Loop zu verbauen oder du müsstest alle Lüfter über die Pumpe anschliessen.
Das deine Lüfter unterschiedlicher Hersteller sind ist hier nicht das Problem, denn selbst 3-Pin oder PWM kann du an der Pumpe betreiben, nur kannst du die Drehzahl nur auf einem Lüfter beziehen und die anderen werden dann per Spannung oder PWM so geregelt wo du kein Einfluss auf die am ende bestehende Drehzahl hast.

Temperatursensor wäre so was: Aqua Computer Webshop -  Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 fur aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct 53067
Wird einfach an einem Anschluss deiner Wahl zwischen verbaut.


----------



## jhnbrg (2. Juli 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Laut AC Forum ist der Quardo kein Mastergerät wie das Aquaero und somit kann der nicht mit der Pumpe verbunden werden.
> Das geht nur wenn ein Aquaero wie in meinem Fall verbaut ist.
> 
> Dir bleibt daher nur übrig dir ein Temperatursensor für dein Loop zu verbauen oder du müsstest alle Lüfter über die Pumpe anschliessen.
> Das deine Lüfter unterschiedlicher Hersteller sind ist hier nicht das Problem, denn selbst 3-Pin oder PWM kann du an der Pumpe betreiben, nur kannst du die Drehzahl nur auf einem Lüfter beziehen und die anderen werden dann per Spannung oder PWM so geregelt wo du kein Einfluss auf die am ende bestehende Drehzahl hast.



Habe gerade im AC Forum gelesen. Ist für mich kein Problem. Ich kaufe dann einen Temp-Sensor. 



> Temperatursensor wäre so was: Aqua Computer Webshop -  Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 fur aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct 53067
> Wird einfach an einem Anschluss deiner Wahl zwischen verbaut.



Diesen Sensor würde ich an QUADRO dranhängen, das sollte doch gehen?


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juli 2018)

Ist sowieso besser, hatte ich damals bei mir auch direkt mit verbaut, da der Sensor aus der Pumpe nicht so 100% genau ist.
Kannst einfach dann am Quadro an einem der vier Pins anschliessen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: NEU: QUADRO und RGBpx Splitty4 - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum

Mein Verlinkter Sensor passt auf den Quadro und wird einfach an einem Anschluss zwischen gesetzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo ist egal, ich habe meinen Hauptsensor direkt zwischen Pumpe und meinem ersten Radiator zwischen gebaut.
Habe aber aus anderen Gründen noch zwei weitere verbaut. Auf dem Bild ist daher der Sensor der vom Mora kommt zu sehen.

EDIT:

Ein normaler Temperaturfühler ist auch dem Quadro mit dabei, den kannst du dir z.B. im inneren des Gehäuse legen, dann kannst du die Temperatur was im Gehäuse herrscht immer ablesen.
Habe ich bei mir auch verwendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jhnbrg (2. Juli 2018)

Ok, danke dir. Habe den Sensor bestellt. Werde dann an die QUADRO ein paar weitere Temp Sensoren dranhängen. Habe noch welche von meiner alten Lüftersteuerung.


----------

